

Founder explains the Raspberry Pi journey so far - 11031a
http://www.geek.com/articles/chips/eben-upton-explains-the-raspberry-pi-journey-so-far-2012093/

======
dazzawazza
I've had a RPi for a few weeks now and despite being a big supporter of
everything they are aiming for I have been disappointed.

My children's initial experience was it doesn't work properly.

* It doesn't boot up ready to program. It boots to a linux configuration box.

* There is no help or how to get started outside of the usual linux stuff.

* It doesn't work with all HDMI devices, It's the ONLY electronics product I have ever come across that requires me to edit the overscan settings

* It doesn't work with MANY popular USB devices even some Hubs fail to work with it

* If you don't get the right power supply you will encounter weird errors.

I support RPi, I'll buy the next generation but this version is NOT ready for
those hungry kids out there.

When we got our first Micros they worked out of the box, came with extensive
manuals and getting started guides and were great fun. The RPi seems like a
chore to get started with. Once setup my kids were off but of they were on
their own they would have been stuck.

~~~
ukdm
They've made it clear all along this isn't the Raspberry Pi ready for schools.
This is the enthusiats version, the one that spurs the development of the
tools, the guides, and the supporting hardware. We're already seeing this with
projects like ModMyPi that sell you a complete (compatible) set of
peripherals, and the OS course that appeared on HN yesterday. This is the
groundwork being laid for what you desire.

------
benologist
This submission brought to you by a likely and undisclosed Ziff Davis employee
aka geek.com / extremetech.com / pcmag.com, all of which have quite an
interesting history on HN:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4462390>

------
Peroni
I've had the pleasure to meet Eben in person when he gave a talk at a recent
HN London meet-up. He turned up in a HAL 9000 tshirt which was a good start.
He's a genuinely fantastic guy, down to earth and has an incredibly positive
outlook on life.

Most people forget that Raspberry Pi is a not-for-profit organisation and his
number 1 priority really is making tech accessible and has little to no
obvious interest in making millions in the process.

------
malkia
I've bought 10 of these, and gave 3 for free to my colleagues. One of them was
able to turn it for few hours into something usable for the stuff he does at
work.

I'm currently looking into the Broadcom provided libraries residing in /opt/vc
- written in "C" they are easily reachable by luajit through the ffi with just
few lines of code.

Also with these libraries you can stay in console mode, and program as you
were back in Apple ][ days. I'm actually thinking of deleting X11, and with
mc, git, emacs, and few other tools it brings backs memories of my old
venerable BASIC on the Apple ][

Oh, and the 1080p decoding is awesome. It's even more awesome when there is an
example how to do ti (again from Broadcom).

------
primitur
I think the Raspberry Pi would be more interesting if it were to ship with
LuaOS or some such similar thing. The incompleteness of it as a Linux
workstation just doesn't differentiate it well enough from the Pandora, or
Beagle, or PandaBoardES, or gumstix, in the world and so on..

Maybe someone with a Raspberry Pi, disappointed with the 'non-programmability'
of the device out of the box, would be better serviced once they get LOAD81
installed on it?

<http://github.com/antirez/load81>

Just an idea ..

------
al3xbio
Original Vimeo video (just in case someone like me prefers the bigger box) ->
<http://vimeo.com/45447698>

------
tesmar2
I think the pi has been great, and am currently using it as a NAS. As a
programming platform it's a great introduction to programming for ARM.

